# VST filter



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Guys.

I read a great article on The Italian VST filter.( http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011).To me the logic of this design in proper coffee extraction makes a lot of sense. Whats your expereinces on this? Do you agree? (Interesting what was said about curved tampers). What I need to know before I order one, will the* 17/18g basket filter fit my Gaggia classic? *If anyone knows I would be grateful for an answer.

Kind regards

Ken


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes I think all will fit a standard Classic portafilter. The VST baskets for me are a great bit of kit. OK so they are quite expensive but I find that consistency is greatly improved once dialled in. Many people use them on here. It is also a great aid in upping your game as they can be temperamental if you are distributing and tamping incorrectly. For me, the design principals determine that a flat based tamper is the best option.


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply Forzajuve. yes they are pricey but hey...for excellence in espresso, what else do we live for(yes I know Im sad)

Are there any UK suppliers? Do you use a dosing tool or the edge of a saucer?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VST baskets are good but will expose weaknesses in barista technique. You can buy the same product under the LaMarzocco brand for half the VST price. A forum member posted that they can be bought direct from LaMarzocco - see website. Think the LMs are only sold ridged so if you want ridgeless you have to go VST. As they are straight sided, they take a 58.35mm tamp really well. Made By Knock do a reasonably priced one. VSTs are sold by CoffeeHit, Squaremile and Hasbean, I think.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i bought my one from coffeehit... the LM 17g is the same as VST 18g (although i notice even VST now label it as a 17g basket)

it was only £11 from coffeehit


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Suppliers include CoffeeHit, HasBean and Madebyknock.

I don't use a dosing tool, grind into pot and then load portafilter, gentle tap to level and finger sweep. With the straight edge to the VST if you gently tamp down there should be no reason for variation in bed level.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> i bought my one from coffeehit... the LM 17g is the same as VST 18g (although i notice even VST now label it as a 17g basket)
> 
> it was only £11 from coffeehit


Confusing isn't it? On the box, the VST says 18grm but on the basket, it's 17grm. Whatever! Basket is good for 17-19grm doses.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah









i use mine between 18-19g usually


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm thinking this is the one..

http://store.lamarzocco.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=70&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=5


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, that will get you going. Checked the LM site and whilst the price of €10 is cheaper than CoffeeHit, tax gets added at checkout which puts the price at £10 plus post.

Would advise dialling your Mignon in with stock basket first until you're happy with the results and taste and consistency. Then you'll be ready for a LM/VST basket. Be warned, these baskets are a challenge but worth it. Oversize tamp (Made by Knock) goes well with these baskets.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. Think I'd probably opt for coffee bit anyway because buying direct means paying €14 postage


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Guys.

Just recieved my Naked PF from Happy Donkey. Ive finaly orderd LaMarzocco Strada basket. If anybody is interested, got it from *Coffee Hit *from £14.90 inc vat p+p.They made a comment on their site with the LM:

" These new baskets from La Marzocco are very high quality. They are the same as the Strada baskets but aren't individually scanned and certificated."

Does that mean ive bought a 'second'?

Incidently has anybody sorted out the difference between VST and LM? My understanding is this American guy(s) originated the idea, used VST (which is Vince Fedele's company) for their technology, then got La Marzocco company to produce said items. Which means LM and VST are the same. Have I got this right? Probably not! I enclose this interesting links for your consideration.

Ken

http://dennisrsimpson.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/barista-magazine-article-by-vince.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ken said:


> Incidently has anybody sorted out the difference between VST and LM? My understanding is this American guy(s) originated the idea, used VST (which is Vince Fedele's company) for their technology, then got La Marzocco company to produce said items. Which means LM and VST are the same. Have I got this right? Probably not!
> 
> Ken, think this link will reassure you:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for info. Always amazed how quickly the questions are answerd. Such a font of knowlege here at the coffee forum.

Ken


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got reply from Coffee Hut.

"All LM baskets have a ridge. These baskets are manufactured the same as the VST and Strada baskets, they just aren't scanned for errors and come with a piece of paper."

So they are not 'seconds'...but not as throughly checked as others.

Does anybody know what the best size tamper is for these?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Ken said:


> Does anybody know what the best size tamper is for these?


Tamper size 58.35 mm


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks senior member.


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Guys.

As a result of all this knowlege and encouragment, I have spent more money and I'm blaming you all for my current destitution









...all in the pursuit of the 'holy grail' of Espresso.

Ive now adjusted the Gaggia OPV from 12 to 10 bar costing me for gauge and fittings. Ive bought a LM basket and 58.35 Tamper to go with it. Ive bought a naked PF. (I think Im set up now ha, ha) We wont mention the scales and Timer.

I now have 2 redundant convex tampers (I didnt relise I orderd two by mistake) one filter basket bought to replace pressurised standard (sent with machine) which I've just replaced with the LM. And a redundant PF (well not really i've used it for adjusting OPV)

What an expensive hobby THIS turned out to be. Seriously Guys, you start out on a journey and learn so much.

I sit down, produce a good espresso and I know its worth it! (Im so glad someone bought my spare guitar and I could afford this equpment)

So thank you all for your help.

(Ive already got my eye on another machine but i'd better try and get good with this one first)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ken said:


> (Ive already got my eye on another machine but i'd better try and get good with this one first)


Ken, I think this forum should come with a warning - entering can seriously hit your wallet! But life is short but coffee is even greater. Enjoy your set up. Your LM basket may take a bit of getting used to but the effort is worth it.


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Your right there. Its got to the stage when Im here, I have to look over my shoulder to see if the wife is watching


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Feel free to pop the excess items up on the For Sale thread. It will help fund the next purchase


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you any tips for getting the best out of a 17g LM basket?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ken said:


> Have you any tips for getting the best out of a 17g LM basket?


You need to get your grind spot on LM and VST baskets are less forgiving. Weigh your dose and set extraction at 25grms (1 fl oz) in 27 secs give or take a bit. Don't over tamp either. You can increase amount of extraction if you wish - it's down to taste.


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for your repky . Will do.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was given a VST LM Strada basket, tried it and must be missing something cause I stopped using it and cant see what all the fuss is about. I also had grief knocking the puck out. Went back to the stock basket that came with my Legend.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What size Denis?

If you are looking to offload it how much?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I already tried to persuade him!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

17g Glenn and the answer to the next question is no because it was a gift from a friend on Home Barista who sent it to me from the states.


----------

